# Need major help (gel coat color matching)



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm in the process of doing some repairs and the white gel coat I bought is to bright. I tried putting oxide in it and it didn't darken the white, more yellow. So, what tint do I need to bring the white shade down a few notches?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's kind of a boat builder/ gelcoat supplier question.

Call these guys, they are a major supplier in the business, but will take the time to answer questions like that over the phone and then send you the product you need.

https://www.fgci.com/products


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

CodyW said:


> I'm in the process of doing some repairs and the white gel coat I bought is to bright. I tried putting oxide in it and it didn't darken the white, more yellow. So, what tint do I need to bring the white shade down a few notches?


Is your boat an off white? 
Your gonna need some pigments and a lot of patience but I can walk you through it. 
First get these pigments,
Black, yellow, brown
These are yhe bases that make up the majority of the off white colors. You may also find that you need red and or blue as well.
This is not an easy task and takes a lot of time and patience but once you get it, you got it! First figure out how much you need for your repairs then double or triple thay amount for your mix. I usually do a pint to a qt for repairs.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backwater said:


> That's kind of a boat builder/ gelcoat supplier question.
> 
> Call these guys, they are a major supplier in the business, but will take the time to answer questions like that over the phone and then send you the product you need.
> 
> https://www.fgci.com/products


I've been looking for that site but forgot the name. I'll probably send them a chip and have them match it. Thanks.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Is your boat an off white?
> Your gonna need some pigments and a lot of patience but I can walk you through it.
> First get these pigments,
> Black, yellow, brown
> ...


Man, thats a lot of colors to get my off white. I only need a quart and would be cheaper to just send the company posted above a chip since each pigment cost 6 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

I know, that’s why I charge $100-$200 for color matching. It’s not for the faint of heart. 
Only problem is if your boat isn’t new, they won’t be able to match it! They get in the ball park but thay’s it.
West usually sells a small diy kit of pigment that is in squeeze tubes and I believe all the colors mentioned are in it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you can get these colors in small vials. you mix a very small amount of tint with a small amount of white, mix thoroughly, it usually takes only a drop or 2 in a small amount of white for testing. . dab a small dot on your hull and compare. mix in more or less till you get a match. leave all the dots till you get it right, then wipe them all off, they won't set up. If adding more or less doesn't work then you try another color of tint. your tests dots will lead you in the right direction as to tint color. If it was easy anyone could do it. See my before and after pics. It did take a while. If your hull has oxidization it makes it more difficult. Umber is good for off white too.
https://spectrumcolor-com.3dcartstores.com/COLOR-TINT-KIT-14-OZ_p_7827.html - 20 bucks is a lot less than you'll pay for a repair and not everyone is happy with the repairs they pay for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

What devrep said but I will add...
Only add the black when you think you got it but it needs just a little darkening! But he nailed it. 
Add a drop of yellow and mix/apply
Add a drop of brown and mix/apply


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a hint that may help. Tints are tints, and believe it or not I've used watercolors to match gel coat. I happen to paint in watercolors, so I have the high quality paste colors, but you can buy cheap paste tubes for about 99 cents or maybe less. They work just fine to tint gel coat so long as you're not going crazy with colors. Get black, brown, blue, yellow, green, brown, and red for an investment of less than $10 and experiment. I'd start with just a dab of brown in most cases. Acrylic paints may work too, but I've never tried them.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I said brown twice...I like brown.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> I said brown twice...I like brown.


I’m willing to bet there is some yellow in there lol!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> I’m willing to bet there is some yellow in there lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m gonna post these in another thread also, but wanted to put them up here for anyone interested. Andy does a great job describing as well as showing how the process is done. For colors other than off white you’ll need a color wheel and understanding of how to use it. Hope this helps folks!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This guys vids are good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

There are 4 swatches here. I mixed about a 1/2 pint of gel total. Goin left to right... pure white, white with a drop of yellow, added another drop of yellow and a drop of brown, and finally another drop of brown. The 4th swatch on the right if you look you can see the edges of the swatch. When I say drops I mean about an eye dropper drop. This is on a Carolina skiff.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 54906
> 
> There are 4 swatches here. I mixed about a 1/2 pint of gel total. Goin left to right... pure white, white with a drop of yellow, added another drop of yellow and a drop of brown, and finally another drop of brown. The 4th swatch on the right if you look you can see the edges of the swatch. When I say drops I mean about an eye dropper drop. This is on a Carolina skiff.


I saw someone do the same process but do the matching on clear packing tape taped to the hull. That way you don't have to take off (wipe off or sand off) the non-matching versions from the hull


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

yobata said:


> I saw someone do the same process but do the matching on clear packing tape taped to the hull. That way you don't have to take off (wipe off or sand off) the non-matching versions from the hull


That works, but it only takes a quick wipe with an acetone rag and it’s gone.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Another question Cody is how old is the skiff? It may be yellow because the boat wax is turning colors or it is stained from use.

One way I tint is to go to the hobby store and buy Testors model paint in the little glass jars. Do not shake them and they will separate. The pigment will settle to the bottom and the solvent will float. Use a needle and syringe and suck up the pigment. There is enough pigment in one tiny bottle for about a half gallon, at a cost of 99 cents.


----------

